# Best recordings of Mozart's piano concertos?



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

I think it's about time I get into Mozart. What are some of the best recordings of his piano concertos?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The first two albums I would get are:

Geza Anda's classic recording for the movie Elvira Madigan









and of course Grimaud's superb recording on DG:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Perahia or Uchida for the entire set on modern piano.

Van Immerseel or Bilson for complete fortepiano sets.

Peter and Rudolf Serkin for individual recordings.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Then later on get the Giliels collaboration which is very cool!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: We are both in Florida. Who ya gonna trust?

Of course, you are always free to tell me "Sorry. Declined!"


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

This set I would recommend without hesitation, it can be had for very little money now and is great place to start


----------



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> OP: We are both in Florida. Who ya gonna trust?
> 
> Of course, you are always free to tell me "Sorry. Declined!"


I was thinking Perahia anyway. But the Anda set seems promising as well. I'll just have to go with both.....but I'll probably buy Perahia first.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I agree with hpowers. I'd check out Perahia:










Through Amazon's Marketplace Dealers you can pick up this set... one of the absolute finest... for less than $20 US.










Uchida's set is a fine alternative. She's been performing/conducting these with leading orchestras around the world for some time now.










The Gardiner/Bilson set is a fine HIP performance if your taste leans that way.










The Robert Casadesus set with George Szell offers a nice selection of the later concertos.










The Clifford Curzon set with the English Chamber Orchestra is also excellent.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Brendel with Sir Neville Marriner was my first exposure to the concertos... and it remains a worthy favorite.




























Right now these Richard Brautigam recordings on BIS are becoming a real favorite.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Again like anything else, I think that multiple Mozart recordings is a wonderful idea. So many interpretations.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Perahia with English Chamber Orchestra is a very solid set. Here are a few others that might be of interest for the various concertos:

Ashkenazy/Philharmonia Orchestra (4)
Uchida/Tate/English Chamber Orchestra (22)
Trifonov/Biron/Israel Camerata (23)
Schiff/Vegh/Camerata Salzburg (25)
Pires/Pinnock/English Chamber Orchestra (27)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Declined said:


> I was thinking Perahia anyway. But the Anda set seems promising as well. I'll just have to go with both.....but I'll probably buy Perahia first.


Should be available at a decent price. This set's been out there for a long time.


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann (Jan 1, 2014)

Two sets I like, one modern, one HIP.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2015)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Brendel with Sir Neville Marriner was my first exposure to the concertos... and it remains a worthy favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Brendel/Marriner set was also how I was introduced to Mozart's Piano Concertos, and also hold a fond place in my heart. Perahia is also quite good - I borrowed that set once from my library - I have always meant to buy a copy of my own.

Other than one lone Immerseel album, I don't have any HIP Mozart PC recordings. I keep meaning to, and have been eyeing the Brautigam set. I have his recording of the complete piano sonatas, as well as an album of him performing Haydn's solo keyboard works, and really enjoy his performances. I may need to start looking into these BIS recordings.


----------



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

Immerseel's Beethoven symphony set is great. But his Mozart PC set is $125 on Amazon......anywhere I can get it cheaper?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2015)

I actually didn't enjoy his Mozart PC. It sounded too thin and hollow for me - bear in mind that I love HIP performances, and have numerous Immerseel recordings, including Beethoven symphonies, Mozart symphonies, and Berlioz' Symphonie fantastique. For HIP Mozart PC, I would recommend the Bilsom/Gardiner recordings over Immerseel.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I agree with hpowers. I'd check out Perahia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I highly second the Casadesus set, which I have been listening to for years. I just heard Buchbinder and Muti/Chicago play PC 24 two nights ago which made me pull out the Casadesus set and listen to the whole thing again--wonderful.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Declined said:


> Immerseel's Beethoven symphony set is great. But his Mozart PC set is $125 on Amazon......anywhere I can get it cheaper?


Here you go:






Much cheaper here!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I also like the set by Christian Zacharias on MD&G, particularly in SACD. The performances are great and the sound is exemplary.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2015)

This is a box with Haebler,Koopman and Brendel.Brendel is my favourite.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Triplets said:


> I highly second the Casadesus set, which I have been listening to for years. I just heard Buchbinder and Muti/Chicago play PC 24 two nights ago which made me pull out the Casadesus set and listen to the whole thing again--wonderful.


I "third" that Casadesus recommendation. The playing is sublime, and the sound is fantastic, as well as the packaging and price. You can't go wrong here, and these Sony series might be out of print soon.


----------



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already have Immerseel's Beethoven symphonies....


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't know about the 'best' but Curzon/Kubelik recordings are the ones I love the most. Curzon's piano is so sensitive and sensible.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

In attempting to answer the question one must make the choice of whether you want modern piano or fortepiano.

Both are great choices if you can do it.

Uchida or Perahia for modern piano-both sets should be bargain priced.

van Immerseel or Bilson for fortepiano to open one's ears a bit. 

Of course there are many, many individual CDs that are terrific too!


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

tortkis said:


> I don't know about the 'best' but Curzon/Kubelik recordings are the ones I love the most. Curzon's piano is so sensitive and sensible.


Curzon had the perfect Mozart touch. I have this disc of Curzon with Kertesz/London Symphony on Nos. 23 & 24 which i forever cherish. Decca "Weekend Classics" and, wouldn't you know, it's wonderful on the weekdays as well!


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

aajj said:


> *Curzon had the perfect Mozart touch.* I have this disc of Curzon with Kertesz/London Symphony on Nos. 23 & 24 which i forever cherish. Decca "Weekend Classics" and, wouldn't you know, it's wonderful on the weekdays as well!
> 
> View attachment 65059


I agree. After listening to Curzon, when I listen to other pianists, I feel they are either a little too bold or a bit too weak.

I also have the 2-disc set of Curzon with Britten & Kertez (the one StlukesguildOhio posted, I think yours is the same), and I prefer Curzon/Kubelik, but probably it is mainly because I listened to it first and I was moved deeply with it.


----------



## pierrot (Mar 26, 2012)

I can't suggest a box with all of the concertos (I'm not that knowledgeable about Mozart) but this recording if very fine:


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Great performances already mentioned, but I second Uchida's interpretations of Mozat's concertos most. She's unlike anyone else when it comes to Mozart.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Bevo said:


> Great performances already mentioned, but I second Uchida's interpretations of Mozat's concertos most. She's unlike anyone else when it comes to Mozart.


I third the Uchida Mozart piano concertos too. I wish that Grimaud recorded all of them.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

The Serkin (father)/Abbado set










Outstanding. A pity it is not complete but all the great concertos are there


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

For complete sets go to Perahia or Brendel - both superb in different ways.

But also try Annie Fischer in those she recorded.

Gilels in 27

Solomon in 24

Serkin - but not the later ones with Abbado when he was sadly past it.

Casadesus is wonderfully elegant.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

DavidA said:


> Gilels in 27


Gilels in fact recorded it twice, I much prefer the one where he directed the orchestra himself from the keyboard, it's on Vista Vera. It's very valedictory. I'd be interested to know about other successful recordings of 27 (Curzon? Schnabel? Richter? Serkin? Gulda? )


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Uchida... enough said 

http://www.amazon.com/Piano-Concertos-UCHIDA-ENGLISH-CHAMBER/dp/B000DZ6VAK


----------



## pentaquine (Mar 4, 2015)

Uchida made new recordings with Cleveland Orchestra. I like those very much.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Must listening: Artur Rubinstein in Mozart's d minor, No. 20 and A Major No. 23.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

pentaquine said:


> Uchida made new recordings with Cleveland Orchestra. I like those very much.


Hopefully they will collect her second round versions into a box set when she completes all of them again.


----------

